# ATTENTION Mule Deer Hunters!!



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

A bill has been filed with Meyer, Lyson, Norland, and Drovdahl as sponsors to increase the non-resident any deer bow licenses from 15% to 20%. The % is based on previous year mule deer licenses. In other words, if you think it is hard to draw a mule deer tag in the badlands now, this DEFINITELY will not help. This past year, a total of approx 700 tags were issued to non-res and if the 20% would have been in place it would have been approx 1100. The jump from 15% to 20% seems like a small percentage but when you are dealing with such a limited resource it is actually a very LARGE jump.

More non-res any deer bow licenses means fewer mule deer rifle licenses for residents.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

50244.0100
Fifty-ninth
Legislative Assembly HOUSE BILL NO. 1118
of North Dakota

Introduced by

Representatives Drovdal, S. Meyer, Norland
Senators Urlacher, Lyson

A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact subsection 10 of section 20.1-03-11 of the North
Dakota Century Code, relating to nonresident mule deer bow hunting licenses.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY OF NORTH DAKOTA:
SECTION 1. AMENDMENT. Subsection 10 of section 20.1-03-11 of the North Dakota
Century Code is amended and reenacted as follows:
10. <Fifteen> Twenty percent of the total mule deer licenses and permits to hunt mule
deer made available in the immediately preceding year for the regular gun season
must be made available to nonresidents to hunt any deer with bow and arrow.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In the last two sessions deer hunters have not been packing the gear. Better wise up and get involved. Everybody knows commercialization forces are driveing the mule deer tag increase. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Curt Wells had a great bill in last time and it just shriveled for lack of support. Dismal showing boys. :x All of these bills are interconnected.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I think they should decrease the amount of NR any deer bow tags drastically. Last year I seen 4 idiots from Wisconsin with a mini-van driving around the Badlands with the side door open and shooting out through the door. I have had NR's in the Badlands try to run me off land I have permission to hunt numerous times. I have accommpanied the landowner while he asked NR's to get the hell of his land. Yes, in each the Game and Fish was notified with 0 convictions. This bill stems from a small group of G/O's and a few ranchers that think they own the Badlands. Most of the ranchers don't want to see more hunters in the Badlands whether they are Residents or NR's becuase the increased traffic causes more problems.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The proposed bill for lifetime NR licenses has a neat add on also: They *would qualify for white tailed deer tags*.  It just keeps getting better.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This is a prime example of individuals trying to privatize a public resource. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the link for the ND Bow Hunters Association
Let them know how you feel about this!!!

http://www.ndbowhunters.org/

I Copied them on the bill.

Bob


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Can someone make this thread into the Global Anouncement ?????????


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

bump. hopefully this bill doesn't see the light of day. :evil:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

frosty said:


> A bill has been filed with Meyer, Lyson, *Norland*, and Drovdahl as sponsors to increase the non-resident any deer bow licenses from 15% to 20%.


Norland :eyeroll: This guy owns a hunting "preserve" near Coleharbor! I wonder why he wants this passed!?!?!??! :******:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

Email and tell our reps how you feel.

Copy and Paste these addresses into the CC: column of your email and enter just one of their addresses into the TO: column. This allows you to send to everyone at once while they only see that you sent the email to just them. send all these reps your thoughts.

House Natural Resource Committee Members:

[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],
[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],
[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],
[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],
[email protected],[email protected]

Senate Natural Resource Committee Members:

[email protected],[email protected]nd.us,[email protected],
[email protected],[email protected],rwardner[email protected]


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

BUMP. DO NOT PASS


----------

